# What New toys did everyone get for 06 duck seasons.



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is what i have got so far.

1 dozen GHG mallards
1 dozen Final Approach Mallards
6 GHG Over size pintails
PatternMaster
Final Approach Mutt Hutt-In the mail
6 Final Approach Super Mags- In the mail
Echo Open water Acrylic
Echo Timber Wood
RedHead Blind Bag
4 Cheap honkers.
Berretta Xtrema 2- On layaway still though
Lots of other various stuff as well.


















..


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i got a dozen Flambue mallard decoys,and im planing on picking up a dozen goose decoys at cabelas, i also got a new duck call.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

6 ghg lookers 
6 ghg feeders
4 final approach 
4 higdon's
4 bigfoots
scheels jeff foile's signature fa blind
2 feather duster duck calls
drakekiller
feather duster goose call
tim grounds camo swirl pro super mag
double nasty II
new landyard
full body decoy bags
game hide pants
remington gun case

there is sooooooooooo much more to go on my wish list for next year!! :beer:


----------



## shawncaron (Oct 31, 2006)

2 dozen bigfoots, 3 lucky ducks air propelled, 2 dozen g&h motion mallard field deks, and a moneymaker goose call.javascript:emoticon(':sniper:') regards shawn


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

more then i can afford.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i got a lucky duck and a case of shells i already shot up :sniper:


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

a whole new spread of about 80 FFD's


----------



## loads (Oct 25, 2006)

MOJO!!!

WOW, that's all I can say is WOW!! 

We used to say "get down" as we'd see ducks approaching, now it's "hold still!" as they were swarming around mighty joe!!

:beer:

Awesome toy!


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

2 Dozen Mallard Floaters
6 Carry-Lite Canada Floaters
1 Goose Flag
1 Final Approach Layout Blind
1 Cabelas Guide Shirt
1 Buck Gardner Goose Call
1 Double Nasty 2 Duck Call
1 Tall Timber II Duck Call
A lot of Shells
Avery Blind Bag
Decoy Bags
Folding Chair for sitting in Marsh


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Lots of gasoline.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

3 doz 2006 bigfoots
1/2 doz Full body GHG feeders
1 Alumina Trailer
Eliminator Pro guide feild blind
Zink Power Hen duck call
Zink Paralyzer goose call
Zink Lil man goose call
Flaggman Goose flag Snow and canadian.

So much more wanting to add:
Full body Duck Decoys - GHG
Convert old GHG's into motion system
The flagging system for snows in Chris Spread for the picture!
much more that I think i need!!!

Chuck


----------



## Daisycuttin (Nov 2, 2006)

2 dz GHG Full bodies (free. sponsor item)
4 Dz GHG Life Size floaters (free. sponsor item)
2 dz featherlite inflatables (work awesome for movement)
3 reel-wing duck kites(ste them up for a test run in the preseason and they are the most lifelike thing i have ever used.) cant use spinning wing dekes here in Ar. unless they are kites


----------



## Mallard Man (Oct 13, 2006)

1 dozen hot buy mallards
decoy bag
echo trash talker
probably will get more GHG mallards


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

I think once you get it down to a science you dont need that much stuff. The only thing i got was clothes. Yall sure do have a long list of stuff.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

Texas slayer said:


> I think once you get it down to a science you dont need that much stuff. The only thing i got was clothes. Yall sure do have a long list of stuff.


You beat me to it....my exact thoughts :beer: I've been using the same gear for years now and the only thing I get each year is more steel shot...and we kill big numbers out of our pit every year. I did get a new pair of waders last year because my other ones were worn out. 
chad


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ahh come on guys, you can never have enough hunting supplies. besides, i could not think of one other thing i would rather spend my hard earned dollars on than the sport that means the world to me!
the hunting world can take my money b/c i sure get more than my money and memories worth!!!! you gotta keep up to them bird's IQ these days and i'm more than willing to do whatever i gotta do! do you gotta spend 1000's of dollars every year?? heck no, but if you wanna splurge, splurge all the way down to china town if it makes happy! :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm splurging my way to bankruptcy in a hurry. :thumb:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"Goin down in the flame of glory my friend" :lol:


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Avery Final Approach Layout Blinds (2)
Dog Blind
Remington 870, Synthetic Stock, Flat Black - Still the best pump for the money IMHO
Snow Goose Call
A second Snow Goose Call
Canada Goose Flute
Avery Prograde Goose Shells 1 doz.
Garmin GPSMap60CSx
Camo Face Paint
Decoy paint for repainting old goose decoys

It was just a year for upgrading goose hunting stuff.

He who dies with the most toys, wins.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Here is all of the stuff I got this year.









Ryan


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

I like that pirouge...you'll really enjoy it...I've had one for a few years now that I take in the flooded timber and it has been a life saver.


----------

